# Gnral Dveloppement > Algorithme & Mathmatiques > Traitement d'images >  comment calculer le taux de compression

## mohcen29

::salut::  je cherche comment calculer la taux de compression d'une image ( pour une compression par la transforme en bandelettes associe aux algorithmes de QV et de codage entropique)
merci, d'avance

----------


## ToTo13

Bonjour,

en premire rponse rapide sans plus d'informations, ce ne serait pas :
100 x (Taille image Originale - Taille image rsultat ) / Taille image Originale.

----------


## sigma10

je suis d'accord avec vous

----------


## sigma10

mais qu'il est la difference entre le ratio de compression , le taux de compression et le gain en volume ?

----------


## souviron34

on va p'tt pas faire les exercices  votre place, si ?  ::D: 

Ou alors vous me refilez le diplme...  ::P:

----------

